# Test results



## stevenmd (Jun 6, 2012)

I just got my test results back for my testosterone levels: 1086.  I am on a maintenance dose of 250mg/week.  My PCP, who is "anabolic friendly", thinks my levels should be closer to 1800-2000 at my current maintenance dose.

What do you guys think?

I thought my levels would be higher too, especially since I'm using stuff from a "relative".


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 6, 2012)

Well that relative is into incest and likes to butt fuck his nephews so yeah....

Those aren't horrible numbers for 250 a week. I think bullseye said he tested in the 800's with that dose on pharm grade so I think it depends. That's plenty high for a cruise dose.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 6, 2012)

If your blood work comes back good and especially your hemocrit!  By all means let the man raise you into the 1800 range 

 If you feel good where you are at with your levels, less is always best especially if this is a long term thing for you.


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 7, 2012)

My hemocrit was mid-range.


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 12, 2012)

My Test E 275 from PEA came today.  I'll do some bloodwork in 30 days and report back.


----------

